# Sand Trout for bait?



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Caught a couple of sand trout last sunday but forgot to clean 'em and are frozen now. Can they be used as bait?


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

We Got A Good Run Using One Two Weeks Ago But Broke Off At The Leader.

I Know When Fresh And Used As Cut Bait We Always Caught More Sand Trout Off Of Them!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Use em fresh, they turn to mush like a skipjack.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Caught a couple of sand trout last sunday but forgot to clean 'em and are frozen now. Can they be used as bait?


Yes, you can use sand trout as bait. And they are great bait.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Thanx Y'all


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Sand trout are excellent bait for sharks but your going to have to check your bait constantly because when they soak for a while the crabs chew them up very quickly!


----------

